# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Nice Read

## kristine_c

Hello,

I came across this journal article and i would like to share the link. Good news I guess  :Smile: 

Research Spots Potential New Target in Fight Against Baldness
http://consumer.healthday.com/Article.asp?AID=662952


Happy reading!

----------


## gmonasco

This topic is already covered here:

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=7980

----------


## kristine_c

ooops my bad i did not see that. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Tracy C

No worries.  Many of the women do not read topics in the men's section so it's a good thing you posted it again in the women's section.

----------

